# Time to choose my lights, any advice?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I am from the old school, harder way of walking to gig our flounder years ago. I now have my Jon, on a very nice trailer and its time for me to purchace my light to use. We always made our lights out of wood sticks and mounted a 12"x12" 5/8" plywood on it and rigged a DC socket and tried to find the brightest bulbs they made and it floated on top of the gulf water. I have been reading a lot of you guys reviews on going to a generator for Halogens. I guess I am asking, what is the average weight of the 2k's you are refering to and will it light up the bottom better shining into the water or actually being where the bulb in submersed? Man, we used to light that gulf up like a swimming pool! It was great! It prob also has a lot to do with the color of the bottom I'm sure. Do you think its safe to buy the clamp on ones that coonect to a bigger deep cycle or go with the generator? Thanks guys!

Gig'm when ya can!

Can't wait!:hungry


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I guess it;s just a matter of personal preference. Not sure what you are asking about the weight of the 2'ks. I have tried all different set up's on my boat. There are pros and cons of using lights above the water verses lights under the water.... Above water lights can give off a glair if there are ripples in the water where lights under the water will not. But lights under the water are more at risk of striking an object and busting. I switched to a honda generator last year and now im using lights above the water. I enjoyed using the battery system in the past but got tired of charging after every trip and purchasing batteries every year. They were nice and pieceful but would not last all night. The night would start off bright but would grow dimmer as the night wore on. With a generator the lights are just as bright when you start as they are when you have had all the gigging you can stand for one night. Im going to guess that your 2'ks question is asking about how much a 2000 watt generator would weigh????? Im not 100% on the weight of a 2000 watt but I can say that my honda 1000 Watt weighs 23 pounds. Less than a good 12 volt deep cycle battery. Hope i was able to answer some of your questions. Good luck with the flounder. ><((((((*>


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That was some great advice! I was thinking the generators were pushing the 100-200lb weights. Can I still use submersed lights with the 1000k? Does that work the same way? Man, I appreciate the advice, I don't want to go buy a bunch of old school stuff when you guys have it field tested and figured out!

Thanks!:hungry


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a link to what I am running. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1443-18-1.aspx

Couple of pic's from last year. It was a little windy that night.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just search though this section ( Flounder Gigging) and there are several different setups to ck out. 

Best advise:Use both underwater and above and keep it simple


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have 6 halagon lights([email protected] 300 watts and [email protected] 100 watts) and runnning the coleman powermate 2200 xl. The wattage on it is 2200/1850. The coleman I have weights about the same as a full 48 quart ice chest. I run the one 100 watt light so I can run my 2 bank 10 amp on board charger, this allows me to fish all night.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks!

Some good lighting there man! That looks like the way I'd like to see'em! Covered a pretty good size area too. Did you have any luck that eve?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fish Like You're Hungry (3/5/2008)*Thanks!
> 
> Some good lighting there man! That looks like the way I'd like to see'em! Covered a pretty good size area too. Did you have any luck that eve?


Me and Last Chance went that night. We covered a lot of water and stayed out very late, But we got a few.


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The 2000Honda suitcase is the way to go. I run 2 500w under water lights and 2 500w above water. Heres a few pics!









Dont forget the "beverage" holder on you new rig also!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BLKFLYZ (3/6/2008)*The 2000Honda suitcase is the way to go. I run 2 500w under water lights and 2 500w above water.


Not knocking your set up at all but isnt a 2000w honda only about 1600w contstant??? seems to me that running 2000w of light would burn the generator up pretty quick. i could be wrong and if so let me know, always looking to learn!!!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (3/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *BLKFLYZ (3/6/2008)*The 2000Honda suitcase is the way to go. I run 2 500w under water lights and 2 500w above water.
> ...


I very seldom turn the above water lights on. they have their own switch and the pivot left and right. I mainly use them to flip on and see the coast line ahead. When Im sticking fish I catch myself looking at the water too much insted of looking at what Im fixing to run into! Then its takes a bit for my eyes to adjust to the coast.LoL The 1000 watts underwater is plenty of light. Plus if some reason my underwater lights fail I can turn the above water on make it thru the night. So...... you are correct running 2000w would burn a that generator up after time.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

BLKFLYZ can you do a little better on the pix's of the underwater lights? IE: Close up pix's.



Please add any info about them. Where to buy, name brand, etc,etc.





A EU 2000 Honda weighs Dry Weight 46.3 lbs.



A DC Gp27 battery weighs aprox 55lbs. [They do vary a few lbs depending on the manufacture]


----------



## sdsmith5150 (Mar 13, 2008)

This light can be mounted to your boat very easily....


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *X-Shark (3/11/2008)*BLKFLYZ can you do a little better on the pix's of the underwater lights? IE: Close up pix's.
> 
> Please add any info about them. Where to buy, name brand, etc,etc.
> 
> ...


Okay, my setup has been a series of trial and error for a few years now. I finally came up with a design that seems to water tight yet still easy to change a bulb if need be. The fixture is a "vapor/explosion proof" fixture that you can buy at most electrical supply houses. I have mounted a 500w mini candulara halogen socket inside the fixture that can be replaced along with bulb. it took a few trial runs to figure it out but works!! Knock on wood this set up has given me ZERO problems since I figured itout.Any ofyou are more than welcome to come check out this system and duplicate if you like. Its not hard and I probably got about 75$ in the lights themselves. Heres a close up pic. Let me know if any questions Id be glad to answer!


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Are those lights submersible????


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishnfever (3/13/2008)*Are those lights submersible????


Yes, they run about 6" under the water.


----------



## Team MEMF (Mar 10, 2008)

i have 10 150 watt halegan lights on my boat it lights up the water.


----------

